# 4 dpo - weird symptoms - TMI alert



## redpepper (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi 

I'm 4dpo and I have developed two rather strange symptoms and wondered if anyone else had the same.  The first is that I'm getting pains in my "bits" - it's almost like a twinge or prodding sensation and it comes and goes.  It feels more towards the bottom inside of my vagina rather than higher up in the womb or ovaries.

Secondly, TMI alert - with regards to cervical mucus.  When I've been testing my cervical mucus it is a really strange consistency.  It's quite sticky but also a bit dry at the same time and when I rub my fingers together it splits into small balls - the only was I can describe it is it looks like dead skin.

Anyone else had the same?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

The pains & symptoms you describe do sound pretty normal.  Your ovaries continue to produce hormones, progesterone & oestrogen, following ovulation & this can cause pains and twinges.  Progesterone also prepares your womb for possible implantation so it could be that your womb is just plumping up a bit more.
Following ovulation, progesterone levels are higher as released from the corpus luteum (area where follicle ruptured & egg popped out)...this causes your cm to change consistency, usually thicker & creamier...although you say yours is a little bit dry its probably just cos of the changing levels of hormones.

I always get bad ovulation pains, usually starting around cd10 getting worse until I ovulate cd14/15...it then eases up but still continues right the way through 2ww...been same on months I've conceived as those I've not...

At 4dpo its still very early days yet...implantation doesnt happen until around 5-12dpo...check out this website...  www.visembryo.com

If you're really concerned then perhaps visit your GP to get an infection ruled out eg thrush.

Good luck 
Natasha


/links


----------

